# source for Schwinn frame STICKERS??



## SchwinnSchwing (Jun 9, 2017)

I've been trying to find some "factory" Schwinn stickers for my twin build but can only find the water transfer decals for the twin. I found some vinyl Schwinn frame stickers but they're curved for the other type of frames. I have the water transfer decals on my other twin & they peel off just looking at them so I want vinyl that will last. I need the frame & chain guard. Does anyone have a source for these? Ebay was no luck. TIA


----------



## Ridge Rider (Jun 12, 2017)

If the water transfer decals are done correctly they are pretty resilient.  It takes a long time to cure. 
I have covered them with clear coat and that works even better. Vinyl decals are temporary .
Dave


----------



## SchwinnSchwing (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes, if clear coated over I'd go that route & use them. But these bikes are flat paint so clearing them or even putting a patch of clear vinyl over them isn't an option.


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 13, 2017)

you could scan the decal you have and send it to a custom vinyl sticker maker like Stickerguy, Vistaprint, Stickeryou or Fedex Office.

Another option is Etsy, lots of small shops making custom vinyl stickers
https://www.etsy.com/search?q=custom vinyl decal

Another thought is to make a stencil and use it to paint the design on, like Stencilsonline or Lazerdesigns


----------



## SchwinnSchwing (Jun 13, 2017)

I actually have 4  different friends with sign shops or plotters to cut vinyl stickers. It's just not worth their time for just a couple stickers. It's more than just scanning & hitting print on your machine. Aster it's scanned it STILL needs to be cleaned up to where it's usable & that takes time. I figured there had to be someone out there that already is making them


----------

